# Flushed Cheeks?



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

Here I go again, with silly questions. My face has been hot all day. My cheeks are flushed. I have been having O cramping off/on several days. And I my surge was noted on test strip 3days ago. I haven't been temp'ing b/c my sleeping and times are all messed up w/wknd. & time change. I seem to remember having a flushed face before my last pregnancy. But I'm not sure if it was when I was ovulating or "after" ovulation. Any thoughts? ideas? insight?


----------

